# Using own router w/ UVerse 2Wire modem; Whole Home problems now appearing



## Lord Vader

Unfortunately, at my Texas abode I'm stuck with having to pay exorbitant prices for AT&T's crappy UVerse Internet service. No other ISP is permitted in this complex, despite that Comcast is in all the adjacent ones. Anyway...

I'm stuck with UVerse's 2Wire modem/router, which doesn't even have wireless N capabilities. Its range is about 2 feet it seems (trust me, it sucks). I have a newer and much better Netgear router sitting in storage and wish to use that as my "primary" wireless router. Can I do this, and if so, how do I configure it?

Note: Is it possible to do this and not have the Netgear right next to the 2Wire? I ask because it'd be nice to have the Netgear in a different room, thereby "expanding," so to speak, this apartment's wireless coverage. I do have ethernet cables running into a couple other rooms, if that helps.


----------



## The Merg

Yes, you can do that. Turn off the wireless capability on the Uverse modem/router. Connect the Netgear router to the modem. Make sure to not use the WAN port on the Netgear router. You will also want to turn off the DHCP server on the Netgear modem. As the Netgear router might have an IP address that conflicts with the Uverse router, you might want to connect the Netgear directly to a laptop first to change the settings, to include setting up the wireless settings.

- Merg


----------



## Kevin F

I prefer to have my Apple AirPort Extreme handle DHCP. In this setup, I have my TWC modem pass a bare public IP address to it. I find this to be a faster and more efficient setup than having the APE pass the DHCP over to the modem.

Kevin


----------



## The Merg

"Kevin F" said:


> I prefer to have my Apple AirPort Extreme handle DHCP. In this setup, I have my TWC modem pass a bare public IP address to it. I find this to be a faster and more efficient setup than having the APE pass the DHCP over to the modem.
> 
> Kevin


While you can use the DHCP server on the Netgear and turn it off on the Uverse modem, sometimes that is more of a pain to setup.

- Merg


----------



## Kevin F

"The Merg" said:


> While you can use the DHCP server on the Netgear and turn it off on the Uverse modem, sometimes that is more of a pain to setup.
> 
> - Merg


I agree with the above statement. I had to go into some diagnostics modes on my Ubee modem to complete this. Worth it in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Following this thread closely to see the end of the story...and how well it works once in operation.

Considering a similar switch here now that AT&T finally completed the 2 year delay of actually having an option to switch.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'll tell ya--if Comcast was available in my complex, I'd dump UVerse Internet so damn fast they wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> I'll tell ya--if Comcast was available in my complex, I'd dump UVerse Internet so damn fast they wouldn't know what hit them.


Interesting...in our 500+ home subdivision here...the reverse is already happening in droves (UVerse just became available a short time ago) based on Comcast poor customer service and downtime reliability. :shrug:


----------



## Lord Vader

In suburban Chicago I was paying ~ $30/month (promo price for 12 months, then $49.95/mo thereafter) for consistent speeds of 30MB down (50MB with their Boost service) and 6-8MB up. With UVerse, I'm paying *$70/month* for 20MB down and 3MB up, their so-called "Pro" service, which is their fastest speed. Horrible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> In suburban Chicago I was paying ~ $30/month (promo price for 12 months, then $49.95/mo thereafter) for consistent speeds of 30MB down (50MB with their Boost service) and 6-8MB up. With UVerse, I'm paying *$70/month* for 20MB down and 3MB up, their so-called "Pro" service, which is their fastest speed. Horrible.


No doubt the quality of service, and also the customer service levels...vary in regions around the country. Both of those rates and service speeds beat or equal most of what is available in other places.

In terms of pricing...promo rates are used by all providers to entice at first..then reality comes when the term is up.

Considering how much downtime my neighbors have experiences with Comcast, not to mention some of the worst customer service ever...the price almost becomes secondary.


----------



## Lord Vader

Jumping to $49.95/month for 30 or more megs down and 6-8 megs up was a good value, IMHO. Paying almost double that for about half the speed is not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Jumping to $49.95/month for 30 or more megs down and 6-8 megs up was a good value, IMHO. Paying almost double that for about half the speed is not.


Some people in these parts think Comcast is run by Lord Vader....so I can understand the "love" for it by a few.


----------



## Lord Vader

If I ran it, everything would be much smoother and things would be in order.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> If I ran it, everything would be much smoother and things would be in order.


I'll let my neighbors know.


----------



## dennisj00

Don't feel bad, I'm paying ~$70 plus fees for this and fees for that, for a blazing 15/5 that they (local cable) just increased from 12/4 'for free'.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm paying ~$70 plus fees for this and fees for that, for a blazing 15/5 that they (local cable) just increased from 12/4 'for free'.


On the plus side...it's still exponentially faster than many other parts of the country make available...even some very big cities.


----------



## steve053

Lord Vadar,

I have the crappy 2Wire router and am succussfully using my Linksys router. The key is to place your router in the 2Wire's dmz. Here is a cut and paste of instructions that I found that are working today for me:


> There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.
> 
> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
> 4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
> 5. Select your router under section (1).
> 6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
> 7. Click the Save button.
> 8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
> 9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
> 10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
> 11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
> 12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
> 13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
> 14. Click Save.
> 
> Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254


I made the mistake of getting everything up and running, then discovering that I didn't use the UPS or have the power cords running where I wanted. Powering down removed my router from the 2Wire dmz and also removed the ip address from my router. I got everything up and running again, but it was quite the pia.

Also, uverse blocks the sending of emails from domains other than AT&T. You have to grant access to your non AT&T email account, which is relativey simple, but again a PIA if you dont' know. *This external post* explains how to authorize your e-mail accounts.

Best of luck.


----------



## Lord Vader

steve053 said:


> Lord Vadar,
> 
> I have the crappy 2Wire router and am succussfully using my Linksys router. The key is to place your router in the 2Wire's dmz. Here is a cut and paste of instructions that I found that are working today for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.
> 
> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
> 4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
> 5. Select your router under section (1).
> 6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
> 7. Click the Save button.
> 8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
> 9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
> 10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
> 11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
> 12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
> 13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
> 14. Click Save.
> 
> Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of getting everything up and running, then discovering that I didn't use the UPS or have the power cords running where I wanted. Powering down removed my router from the 2Wire dmz and also removed the ip address from my router. I got everything up and running again, but it was quite the pia.
> 
> Also, uverse blocks the sending of emails from domains other than AT&T. You have to grant access to your non AT&T email account, which is relativey simple, but again a PIA if you dont' know. *This external post* explains how to authorize your e-mail accounts.
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...

OK, but one critical question--must my Netgear router be connected directly to my 2Wire, or can I have my Netgear connected in another room via a lengthy ethernet cable I have running into that other room?

What is the recommended connection?

BTW, it sounds like if I ever have a power outage, even a momentary one, I'm going to have to run through hoops to get my Internet up and running. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> OK, but one critical question--must my Netgear router be connected directly to my 2Wire, or can I have my Netgear connected in another room via a lengthy ethernet cable I have running into that other room?
> 
> What is the recommended connection?
> 
> *BTW, it sounds like if I ever have a power outage, even a momentary one, I'm going to have to run through hoops to get my Internet up and running. Am I reading that correctly*?


Based on that previous post...it appears the settings get saved...and are available in the event of a power outage. :shrug:

Otherwise yes...it would be a PITA.


----------



## steve053

Lord Vader said:


> OK, but one critical question--must my Netgear router be connected directly to my 2Wire, or can I have my Netgear connected in another room via a lengthy ethernet cable I have running into that other room?
> 
> What is the recommended connection?


The connection from the 2Wire to your router is via ethernet cable (LAN to WAN). As long as your cable run does not exceed 100 meters you should be just fine.



Lord Vader said:


> BTW, it sounds like if I ever have a power outage, even a momentary one, I'm going to have to run through hoops to get my Internet up and running. Am I reading that correctly?


I can't say that you will or you won't. I did have some problems the first time I disconnected and restarted my system, but I can't completely rule out user error. I did it when I was under a tight time deadline - so I may have inadvertently changed a setting in my haste. 

The second time that I unplugged and moved everything it seemed to work just fine on boot up. My router had the correct 2Wire dhcp address, it was in the 2Wire dmz, and the correct boxes were checked and unchecked in the 2Wire firewall. I had more issues connecting the Sprint AirRave femtocell to the dmz of my router.

All of my newtorking gear is on a UPS so I won't have to worry about a power hiccup.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, what I was considering doing is connecting my Netgear router via an ethernet (50') that itself is connected to my 2Wire router/modem. For example, the master bedroom, located on the other side of my apt. from where the 2Wire router is, has an ethernet cable running to it. This one is connected to an HR24 receiver. So is it OK to remove that connection and instead connect it to the Netgear router, then from the Netgear, simply connect another (albeit shorter) ethernet cable to the HR24? This would accomplish two things: keeping the HR24 hard-wired connected and boost my wireless signal in the master BR.


----------



## steve053

This configuration will work using the instructions posted earlier:

HR24 (LAN) connected via ethernet to NetGear Router (LAN)

NetGear Router (WAN) connected via ethernet to 2Wire Router (LAN)

The 50' run from router to router is not a problem in and of itself.


----------



## Lord Vader

steve053 said:


> Lord Vadar,
> 
> I have the crappy 2Wire router and am succussfully using my Linksys router. The key is to place your router in the 2Wire's dmz. Here is a cut and paste of instructions that I found that are working today for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.
> 
> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
> 4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
> 5. Select your router under section (1).
> 6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
> 7. Click the Save button.
> 8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
> 9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
> 10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
> 11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
> 12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
> 13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
> 14. Click Save.
> 
> Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of getting everything up and running, then discovering that I didn't use the UPS or have the power cords running where I wanted. Powering down removed my router from the 2Wire dmz and also removed the ip address from my router. I got everything up and running again, but it was quite the pia.
> 
> Also, uverse blocks the sending of emails from domains other than AT&T. You have to grant access to your non AT&T email account, which is relativey simple, but again a PIA if you dont' know. *This external post* explains how to authorize your e-mail accounts.
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...

OK, I finally have some time to try this, but I'm confused as to how exactly to connect my Netgear to my 2Wire. The way the instructions read, they make it seem like I make the changes in my router but the damn thing's not even connected yet. Are they implying I connect directly to my Netgear first, make some changes there, then connect it to the 2Wire? Regardless, to which port on the 2Wire does the Netgear get connected? And the ethernet cable that goes from the 2Wire to my Netgear, into which port on the Netgear does it go?

I must be brain fried or something, because I'm not sure of what goes where and when.  :grin:


----------



## The Merg

Lord Vader said:


> OK, I finally have some time to try this, but I'm confused as to how exactly to connect my Netgear to my 2Wire. The way the instructions read, they make it seem like I make the changes in my router but the damn thing's not even connected yet. Are they implying I connect directly to my Netgear first, make some changes there, then connect it to the 2Wire? Regardless, to which port on the 2Wire does the Netgear get connected? And the ethernet cable that goes from the 2Wire to my Netgear, into which port on the Netgear does it go?
> 
> I must be brain fried or something, because I'm not sure of what goes where and when.  :grin:


If you just want the Netgear to act as a simple wireless access point for you for your network, this should do it for you:



The Merg said:


> Yes, you can do that. Turn off the wireless capability on the Uverse modem/router. Connect the Netgear router to the modem. Make sure to not use the WAN port on the Netgear router. You will also want to turn off the DHCP server on the Netgear modem. As the Netgear router might have an IP address that conflicts with the Uverse router, you might want to connect the Netgear directly to a laptop first to change the settings, to include setting up the wireless settings.
> 
> - Merg


Your 2Wire will still handle DHCP and and all other aspects of your network. The Netgear would just be used as a switch for devices hard wired and an access point for wireless devices. There might be a setting on the Netgear when you go into the setup to specify it is just an access point.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

I actually WOULD prefer my Netgear to be my sole wireless instrument (there would be possibly one or two items connected to it hard-wired, though). However, my Uverse 2Wire would serve as the main modem, into which are connected several items, from a DirecTV receiver to an Ooma telo to my PC and to a multiport switch. 

Do your instructions above allow for such a configuration?


----------



## The Merg

Lord Vader said:


> I actually WOULD prefer my Netgear to be my sole wireless instrument (there would be possibly one or two items connected to it hard-wired, though). However, my Uverse 2Wire would serve as the main modem, into which are connected several items, from a DirecTV receiver to an Ooma telo to my PC and to a multiport switch.
> 
> Do your instructions above allow for such a configuration?


So, you would still have devices plugged into your 2Wire correct? If so, then you'll want to use the directions I provided. That allows your 2Wire to continue to act as a router, however, the Netgear is controlling wireless access to your network. The big thing is to turn off the DHCP server on the Netgear first and if the Netgear has a setting to be designated as an Access Point you need to select that option.

- Merg


----------



## steve053

The Merg said:


> So, you would still have devices plugged into your 2Wire correct? If so, then you'll want to use the directions I provided. That allows your 2Wire to continue to act as a router, however, the Netgear is controlling wireless access to your network. The big thing is to turn off the DHCP server on the Netgear first and if the Netgear has a setting to be designated as an Access Point you need to select that option.
> 
> - Merg


I agree with Merg. If you want/need to use the 2Wire router with multiple devices on your network then follow Merg's advice.

The directions I posted create a quasi bridge mode in your 2Wire router and allow you to use your Netgear router as a router for your network. Merg's advice basically changes your Netgear into a wireless access point with a switch.

When connecting your Ooma telo to the 2Wire, you may want to log into the 2Wire and put the Oooma in the dmz.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, thanks. I guess I was primarily double-checking to see if I first had to connect my Netgear to the 2Wire directly to make the necessary settings adjustments on the Netgear, THEN I could move the Netgear to the other room to act as the wireless access point. 

Everything is hard-wired, so the Netgear is really only going to be used to provide better wireless connectivity to one or two wireless devices that are in a room on the other side of my apartment from where the 2Wire is.

BTW, in the FWIW dept., AT&T stopped by on Wednesday to replace the 2Wire with what they said was their "newer, more advanced" model. It's a 2Wire339, and its wireless signal is as weak and pathetic as the 2Wire559 I had. Even the UVerse technician noticed this. When he went into the master bedroom and did a speed test from his smart phone, he said that when the signal is present, it's strong, but that "the signal keeps dropping." I told him that that was unacceptable. How could a wireless signal 3 rooms (~ 40 feet away) drop so frequently?


----------



## klang

Lord Vader said:


> How could a wireless signal 3 rooms (~ 40 feet away) drop so frequently?


Interference? Have you tried changing the wireless channel?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. Didn't help. Remember, too, that Uverse modems are not wireless N capable, just G, not that that would make a world's difference here, though.


----------



## houskamp

do you live in a faraday cage? :lol:

my 2wire reaches well outside my house even tho it's in my basement..


----------



## Lord Vader

No; it's just that this 2Wire modem/router SUCKS!

Yet another reason why I miss Comcast as my ISP.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, this is where I'm confused now:



> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.


How do I do #1 on my Netgear?

#2 is simple.

Regarding #3--how do I let my Netgear get an IP address via DHCP?

And Merg said to not use my router's WAN port, but the above referenced instructions tell me to connect my Netgear to my 2Wire via the Netgear's WAN port.

Damn. I wish I was of a generation that understood all this computerspeak better. :lol:


----------



## The Merg

When you connect to the Netgear and change it to be an Access Point with the DHCP server turned off, it will automatically obtain an IP address via DHCP from the 2Wire. There will probably also be an option to turn the WAN port into a LAN port. If you do that you can use the WAN port. As an Access Point, the Netgear is just like a switch so you don't use the WAN port.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, but where exactly do I find the section to actually turn the Netgear _into _an access point?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

For what it's worth...some of us are geting some value out of the information posted...


----------



## Lord Vader

Indeed. I definitely am, even if I'm still confused here and there. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. I definitely am, even if I'm still confused here and there. :lol:


That's OK....been there, done that. 

Still, by exchanging information and even "debating it" to a calm degree...we're learning.


----------



## Lord Vader

True. Now if I can just figure out where I go to on my Netgear to turn it into an access point.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> True. Now if I can just figure out where I go to on my Netgear to turn it into an access point.


Try this...

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/965/~/using-wpn824,-wgr614,-or-wgt624-routers-as-an-access-point


----------



## Lord Vader

Moghedien said:


> Merg and steve053 described two different approaches to this problem. You should follow one or the other, and not try to combine the two approaches.
> 
> Have you ever logged into your netgear's configuration pages? To do so, you
> 1) Need to attach an ethernet cable from your PC to your netgear router.
> 2) open your browser on your PC, type the router's IP address in the browser's address window. (example: 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1)
> 3) Once you login, you should see the place to turn off DHCP, give the router a name, set a password, etc.
> 
> Once you have configured the netgear, you can disconnect it from your PC and place it where you want it to be. But as it has been said before, make sure you connect the netgear to the 2Wire with LAN ports, not the WAN port. Once you have made the netgear into a wireless access point, it will be just another network device, like your DTV receivers, printer, or computer.


Yes, I've logged in several times to my Netgear's configuration pages, particularly to set passwords, etc.

I agree that I think I was trying to combine both Steve's and Merg's recommendations as one.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/d...-wgr614,-or-wgt624-routers-as-an-access-point


Thanks. Just got back from being out and was going to post that...

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> Thanks. Just got back from being out and was going to post that...
> 
> - Merg


Teamwork in action.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, now how the heck do I change my Netgear's IP address? It's 192.168.1.1, which isn't shared by any other device. My 2Wire's is .254, like steve's above is.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> OK, now how the heck do I change my Netgear's IP address? It's 192.168.1.1, which isn't shared by any other device. My 2Wire's is .254, like steve's above is.


If your Netgear's FW is similar to mine, you should be able to change the IP under Advanced section>LAN Setup>LAN TCP/IP Setup

192.168.1.1 is the default


----------



## Lord Vader

Why wouldn't I wish to leave it as the default if no other device's IP is the same?


----------



## Lord Vader

Crap. Now I can't seem to gain access to my Netgear. I keep getting "Problem loading page." Weird, because I *was *able to do so earlier.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Why wouldn't I wish to leave it as the default if no other device's IP is the same?


I don't know that you have to even change it I was only answering your question asked above about how to do it.

Also, in the same settings area if your going to let the 2Wire give out IP Address to all your devices you will want to uncheck 'Use Router as DHCP Server' in the Netgear. You might have already done this, as I think it was in the instructions given earlier.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Crap. Now I can't seem to gain access to my Netgear. I keep getting "Problem loading page." Weird, because I *was *able to do so earlier.


If you Run> Cmd try to ping 192.168.1.1 to see if you get a response


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> I don't know that you have to even change it I was only answering your question asked above about how to do it.
> 
> Also, in the same settings area if your going to let the 2Wire give out IP Address to all your devices you will want to uncheck 'Use Router as DHCP Server' in the Netgear. You might have already done this, as I think it was in the instructions given earlier.


No, I never did this. I never got to this step.



coolman302003 said:


> If you Run> Cmd try to ping 192.168.1.1 to see if you get a response


Nothing. I've tried various connections, too. I don't know what the hell happened, because I didn't change anything, AND I connected it just as I did before.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Nothing. I've tried various connections, too. I don't know what the hell happened, because I didn't change anything, AND I connected it just as I did before.


Wired or wireless? You might have to connect a computer with an ethernet cable directly to the Netgear LAN port to regain access, you have been making some changes in both the 2Wire wireless gateway and Netgear wireless router I presume?


----------



## Lord Vader

I just tried pinging 192.168.1.1 and got some response, the usual responses. I cannot, however, gain any access to the router to change anything in it.

I haven't made any changes yet to the Netgear because I haven't been able to gain access to it when entering 192.168.1.1


----------



## Lord Vader

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/d...-wgr614,-or-wgt624-routers-as-an-access-point


This doesn't seem to help, because my 2Wire is a modem/router. I don't have a modem and router as separate, standalone units from my Netgear router.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> I just tried pinging 192.168.1.1 and got some response, the usual responses. I cannot, however, gain any access to the router to change anything in it.
> 
> I haven't made any changes yet to the Netgear because I haven't been able to gain access to it when entering 192.168.1.1


Does your computer have a normal IP address assigned to it? You can check by Run>Cmd type: *ipconfig* then see what IPv4 address it shows the 2Wire Gateway has assigned. If its a range like 169.x.x.x then you will need to manually assign an IP or reset your network adapter on your computer.


----------



## Lord Vader

It looks like my PC is 192.168.1.4

Now why the hell must I reset anything on my PC? I'd like to know just how and why my Netgear suddenly can't be accessed when hours earlier it could.

This whole thing is turning into one major project, and I know it _*shouldn't*_ be. Nothing is ever simple.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> It looks like my PC is 192.168.1.4


That IP should be fine, and of course you are able to access the internet since you can post.


----------



## coolman302003

You might have to connect directly to the Netgear though with an ethernet cable to regain access into it as something appears to be preventing access from it.


----------



## Lord Vader

I found the problem. The Netgear reset its IP address to 10.0.0.1


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, I seem to understand all the aforementioned instructions except #1. How do I set my Netgear's interface to get an IP address via DHCP?


----------



## Lord Vader

I think I've done all the proper changes on my 2Wire. I followed the quoted instructions that steve posted earlier, and I've disabled wireless capability on my 2Wire. The Netgear's IP address is currently 10.0.0.1. I didn't change that, nor did I do anything with respect to making the router choose an IP address via DHCP, mainly because I didn't know how to do that. It looked like it did that automatically, or am I not inferring that correctly? In addition, should I choose a static IP address for the router and leave it at that?

In the meantime, I'm going to move this Netgear to the master bedroom and see if I can connect wirelessly in there.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, before I went to try that, I lost access to my Netgear, dammit. Now I can't get back into it, and I've tried several different IP addresses to see if they worked; they didn't.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> I found the problem. The Netgear reset its IP address to 10.0.0.1


Ahh yes



Lord Vader said:


> OK, I seem to understand all the aforementioned instructions except #1. How do I set my Netgear's interface to get an IP address via DHCP?


The Netgear router has to have an IP assigned manually for the method you are doing. Once you have the 'Use Router as DHCP Server' unchecked on the Netgear you will need to assign a static IP to the Netgear within the range of IP address' that your 2Wire Gateway hands out but not an IP that is in use with another device on your network, keep in mind whatever you change the IP to on the Netgear will be the new IP that you will need to enter in to access the settings later on.


----------



## Lord Vader

That's all moot now, because for some reason I can't get access to it.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> In addition, should I choose a static IP address for the router and leave it at that?


I think you should, you need to have DHCP turned off in the Netgear settings if the 2Wire Gateway will be handing out IPs to your devices, you don't want both trying to do that as it would cause conflicts.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, like I said, all this is moot right now. I don't know why, but I can't get back into the Netgear, even wirelessly. I have no idea what happened, either.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Well, before I went to try that, I lost access to my Netgear, dammit. Now I can't get back into it, and I've tried several different IP addresses to see if they worked; they didn't.





Lord Vader said:


> That's all moot now, because for some reason I can't get access to it.


You mentioned something about 10.x.x.x IP range and then before that I thought you were using 192.x.x.x???


----------



## Lord Vader

I was. 192 was the default, but for some reason, when I was able to get back into my Netgear, up popped a message that said "your router's IP address has been changed to 10.0.0.1 to avoid conflicts with other devices." So, I used that one. I attempted to make the changes mentioned above, but my router sat there updating for quite some time, then timed out, and now I can't get back into it. At all.


----------



## coolman302003

Does the 2Wire hand out 10.x.x.x or 192.x.x.x range IP address to your devices? Netgear's are usually setup by default to hand out 192.x.x.x range


----------



## Lord Vader

According to a look at the 2Wire's IPs, it says the ranges for connected devices is 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.253


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Well, like I said, all this is moot right now. I don't know why, but I can't get back into the Netgear, even wirelessly. I have no idea what happened, either.





Lord Vader said:


> I was. 192 was the default, but for some reason, when I was able to get back into my Netgear, up popped a message that said "your router's IP address has been changed to 10.0.0.1 to avoid conflicts with other devices." So, I used that one. I attempted to make the changes mentioned above, but my router sat there updating for quite some time, then timed out, and now I can't get back into it. At all.


Since you have made changes to the Netgear you will most likely have to connect a Ethernet cable directly to the Netgear and assign your PC a manual IP address to regain access to the settings, as with DHCP server disabled your Netgear will no longer automatically give you an IP.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I tried connecting an ethernet cable directly to my Netgear, but I still can't gain access to it.


----------



## coolman302003

The article linked earlier in the thread states:

"The DHCP server used by the router that is not the _wireless router/access point_ should not have the IP address of the _wireless router/access point_ in its DHCP range of IP pool (to avoid accidentally giving out a duplicate IP address)."


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I tried connecting an ethernet cable directly to my Netgear, but I still can't gain access to it.


Do you have an IP address assigned? With DHCP off it would not automatically assign one now.


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> The article linked earlier in the thread states:
> 
> "The DHCP server used by the router that is not the _wireless router/access point_ should not have the IP address of the _wireless router/access point_ in its DHCP range of IP pool (to avoid accidentally giving out a duplicate IP address)."


Yes, I know. That doesn't seem to be the issue. After all, when it was changed to 10.0.0.1, I had access (then lost it for some reason). BTW, that configuration schematic to which you refer isn't exactly an accurate comparison, as it deals with two standalone routers and a modem. The 2Wire is a modem/router in one.


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> Do you have an IP address assigned? With DHCP off it would not automatically assign one now.


An IP address assigned to what?


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> An IP address assigned to what?


The computer you tried to connect directly to the Netgear would need a manual IP address assigned as one would not be assigned automatic with DHCP turned off. If you Run>Cmd ipconfig you can see if your getting an IP not in the 169.x.x.x range.

Also, since you changed it to 10.0.0.1 you are typing that in instead of 192.168.1.1 to try to access correct?


----------



## Lord Vader

My PC's IP address seems to be 192.168.1.4

And I didn't change the Netgear's IP address to 10.0.01; it changed it itself per the above message I quoted.


----------



## Lord Vader

WTF is going on here? Now, suddenly without warning, I type in 10.0.0.1 and have my router's access back. So, what do I need to do to wrap this thing up finally?


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> And I didn't change the Netgear's IP address to 10.0.01; it changed it itself per the above message I quoted.


Since it was changed that is now what you will have to type into the address bar to access it always. 
If you want to you can change it to something else under Advanced section>LAN Setup>LAN TCP/IP Setup


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> So, what do I need to do to wrap this thing up finally?


Okay, I sort of got lost what all steps have you done thus far?


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> Since it was changed that is now what you will have to type into the address bar to access it always.
> If you want to you can change it to something else under Advanced section>LAN Setup>LAN TCP/IP Setup


I'll leave it at that, assuming it stays as 10.0.0.1.

Now I just have to double-check the 2Wire's settings. I disabled that thing's wireless capability so I can use my Netgear as the primary wireless router.


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> Okay, I sort of got lost what all steps have you done thus far?


LOL! You expect me to remember exactly what I've done? I think I was trying this and that just to get its access back. 

Anyway, I followed these instructions that were posted by steve:



> There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.
> 
> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
> 4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
> 5. Select your router under section (1).
> 6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
> 7. Click the Save button.
> 8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
> 9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
> 10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
> 11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
> 12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
> 13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
> 14. Click Save.
> 
> Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254


Where I kept/keep getting confused is #1 and #8--how to set the Netgear's IP address via DHCP.


----------



## Lord Vader

I noticed this in the 2Wire when I'm supposed to check DMZPlus button:



> Allow all applications (DMZplus mode) - Set the selected computer in DMZplus mode. All inbound traffic, except traffic which has been specifically assigned to another computer using the "Allow individual applications" feature, will automatically be directed to this computer. The DMZplus-enabled computer is less secure because all unassigned firewall ports are opened for that computer.
> 
> Note: On LAN devices which have a Private IP address, once DMZplus mode is selected and you click save, the system will issue a new IP address to the selected computer. The computer must be set to DHCP mode to receive the new IP address from the system, and you must reboot the computer. If you are changing DMZplus mode from one computer to another computer, you must reboot both computers.


I'm wondering if this is what screwed up my Netgear with respect to its IP address.


----------



## coolman302003

On the Netgear, what type of IP Address is displayed on the Router Status page (under Maintenance section) and below that does Connection say DHCP?


----------



## Lord Vader

There is no such maintenance section shown.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think this is what you're asking about, correct?



> Hardware Version WNDR4000
> Firmware Version V1.0.0.90_9.1.79
> GUI Language Version V1.0.0.90_2.1.17.1
> LAN Port
> 
> MAC Address E0:46:9A:6A:74:1E
> IP Address 10.0.0.1
> DHCP On


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> I think this is what you're asking about, correct?


Yes that is, I notice that says LAN port, the directions posted above #2 show you should have the ethernet cable connected to the WAN port of the Netgear instead of the LAN port, this port is usually marked yellow or red. Now going into the 2Wire should be a LAN port not WAN.

Also make sure 'Get Dynamically from ISP' is selected under Basic Settings for #1 & #8 step, and you will need to restart as stated in step #8.


----------



## Lord Vader

coolman302003 said:


> Yes that is, I notice that says LAN port, the directions posted above #2 show you should have the ethernet cable connected to the WAN port of the Netgear instead of the LAN port, this port is usually marked yellow or red. Now going into the 2Wire should be a LAN port not WAN.


I think that was for the setup portion only.



> Also make sure 'Get Dynamically from ISP' is selected under Basic Settings for #1 & #8 step, and you will need to restart as stated in step #8.


I unplugged the Netgear and moved it into the other room. While I can get wireless access to it just fine, I cannot otherwise get any Internet access with it. I connected a DirecTV receiver and another Internet-connectable device, and neither shows Internet connectivity. Furthermore, when I go into the Netgear's settings page on my PC, on the Netgear's basic info page, under Internet it shows in big red "No connection." Obviously, something's wrong here. That "No connection" also showed when I had it connected directly to the PC.


----------



## Lord Vader

Update: I went back into my Netgear's settings and did something and now get Internet access with it. I also had to change the connection on the Netgear itself. I went through the setup on my HR24 that is now connected to my Netgear, and the HR24 says it's connected to the Internet and that Whole Home is active and fine. However, when I check the Whole Home status, it says "No networked DVRs found."

So now I have a problem. The HR24 says it's connected to the Internet, and it says Whole Home is active. However, none of my other DVRs are showing in the playlist.


----------



## coolman302003

Lord Vader said:


> I think this is what you're asking about, correct?


After reading back over the entire thread, it appears those instructions are if you want to use the Netgear to do all the "routing" because those settings you change in the 2Wire are basically giving no firewall or protection and would be equivalent to connecting a cable modem directly without any type of firewall etc.

Anyway, I think you would actually leave DHCP turned on for the Netgear if it will be the networking equipment handing out IP address to your devices, go to LAN Setup and turn it back on then reset the Netgear.


----------



## Lord Vader

The 2Wire will handle all the Internet connections to my PC and all DirecTV receivers and my Ooma Telo. My Netgear is being used solely as a wireless router that has wireless N and G and is more powerful than the crappy 2Wire. Because of this, the Netgear is in another room where one of the HR24's is also located and connected via an ethernet cable that comes directly from my 2Wire.

I have that ethernet cable going to my Netgear's WAN port, then an ethernet cable from the Netgear's LAN port into the HR24. It shows it's connected to the Internet, but my other DVRs are not showing in the playlist.


----------



## Lord Vader

steve053 said:


> This configuration will work using the instructions posted earlier:
> 
> HR24 (LAN) connected via ethernet to NetGear Router (LAN)
> 
> NetGear Router (WAN) connected via ethernet to 2Wire Router (LAN)
> 
> The 50' run from router to router is not a problem in and of itself.


Just an FYI, Steve--this is how I have it connected. My HR tests as being connected, but when I go to the Whole Home Setup, it shows connected and authorized, but it also says "No networked DVRs found." Obviously there is a problem somewhere.


----------



## coolman302003

Do you have the







displayed under STB Services Port. This is found by holding down Info on the remote about 3-5 secs then More System Info. If you do, proceed to Network Setup>Network Services>Connect Now


----------



## Lord Vader

No, that is not present. As I said, everything shows connected.

Anyway, I fixed the problem. It's not exactly pretty, but it works. Here's what I did, mainly because I've spent enough time on this crap.

I had an extra DLink 8-port switch lying around. I took that and set it next to the Netgear router. I took the ethernet Internet cable from the 2Wire that was going into the Netgear's WAN port and connected it to port #1 of the DLink hub. I then took the Netgear's ethernet cable from its LAN port #1 that was running to the HR24 and connected it to the DLink's port #2 and ran it from there to the HR24. Finally, I took an _*additional *_ethernet cable and ran it from my DLink's port #3 then ran *it *to my Netgear's WAN port.

Like I said, it ain't pretty, but it accomplishes what I wanted to accomplish in that room: getting a powerful wireless signal and maintaining my HR24's hard-wired connectivity and Whole Home connectivity.

I think this matter is now closed. For now. But feel free to scratch your head as to what I did. Like I said, I don't care; it works, and that's all that matters. :joy:

What have we all learned from this saga? Oh, that's easy--AT&T Uverse Internet *sucks*. Sucks big time!


----------



## coolman302003

"Lord Vader" said:


> I think this matter is now closed. For now. But feel free to scratch your head as to what I did. Like I said, I don't care; it works, and that's all that matters. :joy:


Glad to hear you got it fixed! Whatever works right? I hope I didn't confuse you to much either, at times I think I even confused myself.



> What have we all learned from this saga? Oh, that's easy--AT&T Uverse Internet sucks. Sucks big time!


Note to self: Do not switch to U-Verse Internet anytime soon, especially as I hate the idea of the all in one gateways in the first place. I will be keeping Charter Cable for the foreseeable future, and with the cable modem, router, and switch all separate.


----------



## swyman18

Messing around with routers, switches and gateways can be frustrating, but it's also a great learning experience in order to understand the basics of networking. After reading through your experience here, it reminds of exactly what I went through when I decided to expand my home network a couple of years ago. Trust me, the more you do it the more it will all make sense.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I don't know if really _*learned *_anything that I was supposed to learn, because the ultimate connection that I thought I should have done and that was suggested by someone else here turned out to not work. I just kind of surmised that a different kind of connection would work, and it did.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I don't know if really _*learned *_anything that I was supposed to learn, because the ultimate connection that I thought I should have done and that was suggested by someone else here turned out to not work. I just kind of surmised that a different kind of connection would work, and it did.


Even a blind squirrel....


----------



## dennisj00

You don't want / need the #3 cable from the switch to the Netgear WAN port.

Infact, if you remove the #1 cable and plug it into a LAN port - and remove the switch completely, you should have the same results.


----------



## dennisj00

In fact, that was in post #2 from the Merg!

And only have DHCP on on the 2-wire. The post #86 above shows it also on on the Netgear.


----------



## Lord Vader

dennisj00;3156187 said:


> You don't want / need the #3 cable from the switch to the Netgear WAN port.
> 
> Infact, if you remove the #1 cable and plug it into a LAN port - and remove the switch completely, you should have the same results.


Actually, no. The results are not the same. Yes, I get Internet access, but my networked DVRs don't show. So far, the only way I can get them to show on the network AND have Internet access at the same time is to connect things the way I did, regardless if that way was not the recommended way.


----------



## Lord Vader

hdtvfan0001;3156181 said:


> Even a blind squirrel....


Blind, deaf, dumb-I don't care. It works, and that's all that matters.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Blind, deaf, dumb-I don't care. *It works, and that's all that matters*.


Indeed that is true.


----------



## Lord Vader

Absofrickinlutely!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Absofrickinlutely!


That just blew up my spell-checker...so I'll do a reinstall.


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## dennisj00

Another reason why DirecTV went to DECA to not support home networks!


And don't be surprised if you have problems in about a week - or whatever the IP leasetime is.


----------



## Lord Vader

DECA is too much of a problem for my setup here.

What, then, is the explanation as to why your suggested setup does not work for Whole Home? As I stated earlier, I tried that route, but the networked DVRs were not detected.


----------



## dennisj00

To be honest, LV, I have no idea what you really have in your network. Never a diagram, just 100+ posts on what was done or not done.

The answer was in Post #2 to make your Netgear a wireless access point and it was downhill from there.

Putting a switch inline with the LAN connection was the same as moving that connection from WAN to a LAN port. You could have plugged your HR24 into the Netgear Lan port instead of the switch.

But it's way too confusing!


----------



## Lord Vader

You seemed to have not read what I said--I DID just that, but _*it didn't completely work!*_ I had Internet access, but my HR24 was unable to see the other networked DVRs. Moreover, when I went into the 2Wire, it showed that HR24 as "not connected."

I appreciate your help, I really do, but I remain puzzled as to why you suggested something that, for whatever reason, did NOT fully work.



> The answer was in Post #2 to make your Netgear a wireless access point and it was downhill from there.


As was explained earlier, Merg's was one of two routes I could have taken. I was mistakenly interpreting the solutions given, his and steve's posting of the step-by-step process, as something to be combined. When I went back and tried Merg's, that didn't work. I then went and tried steve's. When I finally got everything working, even after connecting it via the method you suggested, only the stupid setup of the DLink being involved ended up working.


----------



## dennisj00

Like I said, I have no idea what else is connected or how it's connected. You just don't run a cable from a switch to the WAN side of a router that's not supposed to be a router!

I've tried diagnosing problems with someone's wireless only to find they're connected to their neighbor's wireless!

I'm glad it's working for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Lord Vader

dennisj00 said:


> You just don't run a cable from a switch to the WAN side of a router that's not supposed to be a router!


Well, that was the ONLY way to get both Internet access AND Whole Home full functionality (i.e., seeing all networked DVRs).


----------



## The Merg

LV,

What is the model of your Netgear?

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

WNDR4000


----------



## The Merg

Lord Vader said:


> WNDR4000


Gimme the night and I'll post directions to make sure you have everything set up correctly and to make sure everything will stay working.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, sounds good.


----------



## The Merg

Okay, I believe I found the manual for you modem/router so here we go...

1. On your desktop browser go to http://gateway.2wire.net or you can use the IP address of the router, which I believe defaults to 192.168.1.254
2. After logging into the router, click the Home Network tab
3. Click the Advanced Settings link under the Home Network tab
4. You should have a section that shows your Current Settings, to include the router IP address and DHCP range. If the DHCP range is from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.253, we will need to update it.
5. In the section for Settings, click on the radio button for Configure Manually. In the IP address box enter 192.168.1.254. In the Subnet Mask box enter 255.255.255.0. Check the Enable DHCP box. Enter in the First DHCP Address box 192.168.1.100. Enter in the Last DHCP Address box 192.168.1.150.
6. Disconnect the switch that is installed between the Netgear and the 2Wire.
7. Disconnect the Netgear.
8. Disconnect your PC from the 2Wire and plug it into one of the LAN ports on the Netgear and reboot your PC.
9. Log into the Netgear setup page by going to http://www.routerlogin.com/CA_HiddenPage.htm
10. Select to Disable Configuration Assistant.
11. Make sure the IP address of the Netgear is set outside the DHCP range set above and is not the same as the 2Wire.
12. Make sure the DHCP server on the Netgear is turned off.
13. Disconnect the Netgear from your PC.
14. Connect an Ethernet cable from the 2Wire to your PC.
15. Connect an Ethernet cable from the 2Wire to a LAN port on the Netgear.

Let me know if you have any issues.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

OK. I'll give this a try, but it may not be until tomorrow. I'm trying to finish stuff up now related to work, then head to bed for an early wake-up.

BTW, what does this setup do? I ask not because I'm being argumentative or confrontational. On the contrary, I'm just seeking to better understand from someone with more expertise in this than me. 

Also, what do I do after I log into my Netgear in step 9?


----------



## The Merg

"Lord Vader" said:


> OK. I'll give this a try, but it may not be until tomorrow. I'm trying to finish stuff up now related to work, then head to bed for an early wake-up.
> 
> BTW, what does this setup do? I ask not because I'm being argumentative or confrontational. On the contrary, I'm just seeking to better understand from someone with more expertise in this than me.
> 
> Also, what do I do after I log into my Netgear in step 9?


Sorry about that. Working in my iPad and needed to quit from my post before I was finished. I've reworked it a bit so it should be complete now.

This should make it so that your network is set up correctly. This should prevent issues with IP addresses being duplicated.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

steve053 said:


> Lord Vadar,
> 
> I have the crappy 2Wire router and am succussfully using my Linksys router. The key is to place your router in the 2Wire's dmz. Here is a cut and paste of instructions that I found that are working today for me:
> 
> There is no true bridge mode on the 2Wire routers. However, you can still configure it such that almost all functions of your own router will work properly.
> 
> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 3. Restart your router, let it get an IP address via DHCP.
> 4. Log into the 2Wire router's interface. Go to Settings -> Firewall -> Applications, Pinholes, and DMZ
> 5. Select your router under section (1).
> 6. Click the DMZPlus button under section (2).
> 7. Click the Save button.
> 8. Restart your router, when it gets an address via DHCP again, it will be the public outside IP address. At this point, you can leave your router in DHCP mode (make sure the firewall on your router allows the DHCP renewal packets, which will occur every 10 minutes), or you can change your router's IP address assignment on the WAN interface to static, and use the same settings it received via DHCP.
> 9. On the 2Wire router, go to Settings -> Firewall -> Advanced Configuration
> 10. Uncheck the following: Stealth Mode, Block Ping, Strict UDP Session Control.
> 11. Check everything under Outbound Protocol Control except NetBIOS.
> 12. Uncheck NetBIOS under Inbound Protocol Control.
> 13. Uncheck all the Attack Detection checkboxes (7 of them).
> 14. Click Save.
> 
> Oh and the local IP address of the 2wire on my is 192.168.1.254





The Merg said:


> Okay, I believe I found the manual for you modem/router so here we go...
> 
> 1. On your desktop browser go to http://gateway.2wire.net or you can use the IP address of the router, which I believe defaults to 192.168.1.254
> 2. After logging into the router, click the Home Network tab
> 3. Click the Advanced Settings link under the Home Network tab
> 4. You should have a section that shows your Current Settings, to include the router IP address and DHCP range. If the DHCP range is from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.253, we will need to update it.
> 5. In the section for Settings, click on the radio button for Configure Manually. In the IP address box enter 192.168.1.254. In the Subnet Mask box enter 255.255.255.0. Check the Enable DHCP box. Enter in the First DHCP Address box 192.168.1.100. Enter in the Last DHCP Address box 192.168.1.150.
> 6. Disconnect the switch that is installed between the Netgear and the 2Wire.
> 7. Disconnect the Netgear.
> 8. Disconnect your PC from the 2Wire and plug it into one of the LAN ports on the Netgear and reboot your PC.
> 9. Log into the Netgear setup page by going to http://www.routerlogin.com/CA_HiddenPage.htm
> 10. Select to Disable Configuration Assistant.
> 11. Make sure the IP address of the Netgear is set outside the DHCP range set above and is not the same as the 2Wire.
> 12. Make sure the DHCP server on the Netgear is turned off.
> 13. Disconnect the Netgear from your PC.
> 14. Connect an Ethernet cable from the 2Wire to your PC.
> 15. Connect an Ethernet cable from the 2Wire to a LAN port on the Netgear.
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues.
> 
> - Merg


I'm resurrecting this thread because I'm having problems with my Whole Home/MRV. First, as I've been discussing in PMs with VOS and Merg, here is my setup, admittedly unique:


Two DVRs I'll call DVRs #1 and 2 (1 HR24 and 1 HR21) that are connected to my apt. building's main dish, which itself has enough tuner capability via its SWiMs
Five DVRs I'll call DVRs #3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 (1 HR44, 1 HR24, 1HR22, and 2 HR20-700s) connected to the dish that I installed on the balcony when I moved into this unit. These are connected via a SWiM16: the Genie through port 2 of the SWiM16, and the other 4 DVRs off port 1 and its powered splitter. The BSF is connected directly to the input of the *powered 8-way splitter*, per the recommendation of a DECA expert to place it there. (If that placement of the BSF isn't correct, please let me know.)
Because of this "hybrid" setup, it was explained to me that DECAs won't actually work unless I get CCKs for each, redo my router, etc. (In short, it was explained to me that DECA can only connect through a common path/wire. In my dual setup, each would need to be tied together, which might be best done with a CCK on each and run through my router.) However, as someone not as "networkly experienced," shall I say, that sounds like more trouble than it's worth, so I think I'll just keep them connected via ethernet. After all, Whole Home/MRV _*had *_been working among all DVRs, across both systems, ever since I connected them using an ethernet connection--until now. I don't know what the problem is, but DVRs #1 and 2 (the two connected to the building's dish/SWiM) no longer see DVRs #3-7 OR each other. DVRs #3-7 don't see #1 or 2, either. DVRs #3-7 do see each other; MRV works among them.

All DVRs show connected to the Internet; they can all download On Demand programs. I've rebooted DVRs #1 and 2, redone the network connection, even tried restarting network services. However, when I attempt the latter, I always get an error message saying, "Unable to start network services (202)".

I quoted the above two instructions because I'm wondering if they are in conflict with each other--which one should have been followed? When I look back in retrospect, I don't believe I did either; rather, I think I got distracted with work and just left my original modem-router configuration alone. Regardless, as I said above, Whole Home/MRV had been working fine until just recently.

I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but this all began happening right after the MDU technician came out to correct a 775 sat. signal loss error. It turned out that my DVRs #1 and 2 with their total of 4 tuners, plus other tenants' DVRs and their tuners, exceeded the dish's SWiM tuner capacity. The guy said he installed another item in the chain to increase the number of tuners from the current building max of 16 to 32. Once he did that, my 775 messages totally disappeared.

I'm at wit's end trying to figure out, though, why DVRs #1 and 2 can no longer retain their Whole Home capability. Any ideas?


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm...perhaps I jumped the gun a bit. Dummy me forgot to check out this thread. It turns out that the two DVRs that are giving me this MRV problem are the only ones that took this weekend's CE download, and is mentioned in that thread, others are experiencing the same problem.

However, about that Netgear router configuration...


----------



## inkahauts

Wait two questions. 

1. You mentioned the bsf. That should be on the line of DVr 1 and 2 not the others since they are. All isolated from the buildings system anyway. 

2. Why a powered splitter? I'd think that would cause issues. 

As for the router what else is in your system? Ooma or anything like that? Running anything through switches?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader

No switches, unless you mean multi-port hubs/switches. Those I do have in the mix. Here's a synopsis:


UVerse modem (wireless turned off because my Netgear does that) in the office. Next to it is an Ooma Telo and a DLink 4-connection multi-port
The Uverse has an ethernet cable from one of its 4 ports going into the office DLink 4-port. Then from that DLink goes, among other cables, one long one into the master bedroom where I have a Netgear wireless router and a DLink 8-connection multi-port. This cable goes into port 1 of the master bedroom's DLink 8-port device. Then from port #2 on that DLink runs an ethernet cable into the Netgear's Internet port. No other cables run into or out of the Netgear. Other cables run from the master bedroom's DLink to a TV, a Blu-Ray player, and a Roku.
The BSF on the input of the powered splitter was recommended by an expert here because 4 DVRs (three HR2Xs and one HR24) run off that splitter (from the SWiM16's port 1), while the HR44 runs alone from the SWiM16's port 2. Note: This splitter was installed by the MDU company 13 months ago, and I've never had any issues with that setup.


----------

